

Chasing Programming Fads - AstralRabbit
http://hyperdimensionalrabbit.blogspot.com/

======
WalterSear
Ruby vs Javascript is a poor example, that comes across as somewhat scented
with sour grapes.

The requirements of the work to be done keep changing as technology grows.
Ruby is dying because, right now, it makes more sense to do the work on the
front end.

~~~
AstralRabbit
You bring up an interesting point with the "front end" comment. Do you see the
future of web development as being more heavily geared towards developing
Single Page Applications (In JavaScript or otherwise)? From what little I know
of it, it just seems to be the way to go, going forward. But would like to
hear the opinion of experts.

~~~
polaris9000
SPAs are definitely the future of web development, IMO. End users are growing
more sophisticated and expect a web application to function with the same
speed and responsiveness as a desktop application. Their tolerance for even
the slightest delay is decreasing.

~~~
WalterSear
They are definitely the future - for now :)

[http://aws.amazon.com/appstream/](http://aws.amazon.com/appstream/)

